# New Home New Room



## Growdude (Dec 27, 2014)

Been very busy lately, bought my first house, moved and built a new room that I really want to show you guys /gals.

I built a inner flower room inside a room that has a connecting closet to another room.
The closet is going to be a vegg and mother room that can be accessed from the main grow room or the adjacent bedroom.

The flower room is Co2 enriched with a Minigen and autopilot controller, with temp/humidity controlled by a Sentinel controller working motorized dampers that either divert air directly thru the hood from outside or shift to exhaust the inside of the flower room.

My laundry tub is fed from both tap water and RO water from a gravity feed system from a 20 gal tank in the adjacent room.
The tank stays full automatically using a proximity switch and water valve.

Its been a lot of work but am so happy to have decent setup after being stuffed in a bedroom with 2 tents for 7 years. 

View attachment np 032r.jpg


View attachment np 017r.jpg


View attachment np 037r.jpg


View attachment np 015r.jpg


View attachment np 016r.jpg


View attachment np 019r.jpg


View attachment np 020r.jpg


View attachment np 021r.jpg


View attachment np 034r.jpg


View attachment np 028r.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweet set up.

Was wondering where ya been.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, nice job in here. I like you am setting up new space finally after being scrunched into a garage. I'm still layin mine out though, I'm doing all my own building as well, being a contractor makes a lil easier.

Good looking out on sealing the floor there, something that's often over looked


----------



## mrcane (Dec 28, 2014)

I like that floor idea. is that foam?


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2014)

I am jealous...congrats my friend. Looks awesome.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2014)

This makes me smile....what a great set up... Congrats and welcome home.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 28, 2014)

holey ******** that's **** SWEET!!

[self edited... but really, that's worth a few F-bombs!]

Quality build, clean, well thought-out, automated, what more is there to ask for?

Quality in, quality out... I hope you are able/willing to post a few grow journals, in this new, awesome ROOM!
:48:


----------



## MR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 29, 2014)

mrcane said:


> I like that floor idea. is that foam?


 
No, its just epoxy coated.

Thanks everyone, There is still more to do, probably always will be.
but Ill post up some more pics of this grow as it turns out.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow sweet setup! BtL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 17, 2015)

Whoaaaaa, nice!! Sticking around! :aok:


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2015)

nice


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks sweet.  It is so fun to be able to build a room like this exactly to what you want it to be.

I think that mrcane is talking about the last pic there on the right where the plants are sitting on a 2" thick slab of something that looks like foam.  I put foam on the floor when the weather is cold to help keep the res water from getting too cool.


----------

